# Nerite snails help



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know what to do. Night before last i found an upside down snail. I turned him over and he took off. So i though everything was ok. Went to make a100% water change in the 10 gallon. I noticed both Tiger Nerites upside down next to each other. So i removed them and out then in another container, did my water change but noticed no one was moving. So i gave them wafers and thought I'd wait it out. The water got foggy from the wafers so i decided to change their water and ooh boy did it smell! So i got to thinking i haven't seem Flash (zebra Nerite) in a couple days. I went and hunted him down and he was upside down! He was in a 3 gallon. Umi and Zipper were in the 10 gallon? 

Are they dead?! I'm freaking out. I've become rather attached to these guys. 
Can someone please help me. My daughter thinks they are sleeping.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

If they smell they are dead they happen to my snail too just throw them away and them the one that alive in a small jar that should do the trick


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

I accidentally posted this twice. Once without a picture and once with a picture. Sorry i thought i had stopped it in time. Anyway here is the picture. The snails themselves don't really smell, but them again i rinsed them off before hand.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

place them in clean water. if they dont right themselves in that container, they're probably dead


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

They do get old and die sometimes...and I hear they can be very sensitive to water parameters, so be sure to test your water. :-(


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Mrs Grimm ~ do you have an update on the nerites? I've been wondering how things are going with them.....


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Nerites are wild-caught and a lot have trouble adjusting to aquarium water - this is why I try to buy nerites that have been at the store for at least a few days.


----------



## mrsgrimm (Jun 6, 2014)

Unfortunately we lost these three plus two of my horned Nerites. Its been an upsetting experience. I'm kicking myself because i suspect my water parameters got messed up somehow and i didn't have a test kit. I checked the calender and two water changes got missed during the last couple Weeks my Daugher had her broken arm due to orthopedic surgeon appointments. I can't believe i let this happen.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your losses :-(

Real life(esp. emergencies!) has a habit of getting in the way of other things we want to do. I hope your daughter is feeling better and healing well.

Don't be too hard on yourself ~ my nerites have managed to survive all my pitiful learning curve mistakes,( there have been lots!) including some ammonia spikes. So maybe the ones you lost had some inherent issues that made them extra sensitive/weak or were just already ill.

Take care. I hope you have some adorable little snails still with you, and can start to rebuild the "family".....


----------

